# Still Learning, ADVICE???



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

I admit I am somewhat of a newbie to plumbing and this probably sounds silly, but do you guys have suggestions for any book(s) to read to sharpen up on my plumbing skills? I am learning on the job on an apprenticeship (unofficially, seeing as how its non-union), but I would probably learn quicker if I actually had something to read on the specific codes, venting techniques, troubleshooting wells, etc.
Wuddya guys think?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you can buy the nys plumbing code, last update I believe was 2010..just google it and the place should pop up, ill try for a link..
https://www.constructionbook.com/store/product/new-york-state-plumbing-code-2010-edition-3200s10ny


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Same thing I went through back in 1979. That is the best reason to go to a union shop. I taught myself the book basically and most of new construction layout. I managed to pass my test the first time, which for a non-union apprentice can be hard to do. As mentioned get you code book and devote time to learn it and you will be fine.

Here in Illinois if you are not union, the sponsors must teach the apprentice. That said I have seen several shops barely teach an apprentice, may be some gas piping until they get in their last year. They need to be beat for that. I have not seen the State of Illinois go after a sponsor who has not taught his apprentice yet.


----------



## Joel22 (Jan 7, 2017)

ROCcity88 said:


> I admit I am somewhat of a newbie to plumbing and this probably sounds silly, but do you guys have suggestions for any book(s) to read to sharpen up on my plumbing skills? I am learning on the job on an apprenticeship (unofficially, seeing as how its non-union), but I would probably learn quicker if I actually had something to read on the specific codes, venting techniques, troubleshooting wells, etc.
> Wuddya guys think?


You can buy a lot of manual guides online but I still love to watch on youtube because you can view the actual video when it comes to tutorials. I suggest to try it as well.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I find it interesting the difference in teaching of plumbing across the country. Obviously code is different, but everyone should be taught the book and have a license. In Wisconsin we all have to do a 5 year apprenticeship, the sponsor has to allow you to go to school . Union or non-Union we get the same schooling . Where I see Union take the lead is in our night school teaching, and free certification programs. Otherwise my friend who went non-Union had the same teacher I have now, went through the same books etc.. So the only difference is the work we do on a day to day basis, and our union requires more night school hours and teaching.


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

If you go to http:/www.iccsafe.org you will see different code books. For Christmas I received 2 of the books. the 2015 IPC PLumbing code and commentary and the 2015 IFGC (fuel gas code book) with commentary. Its important to order WITH THE COMMENTARY. I realize codes vary in different areas but the basics pretty much remain the same and every time I pick it up and read it I learn something new that makes me feel a little bit smarter. Next Christmas I hope to get the International MECHANICAL and BUILDING code and commentary. Hope this helps


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

GAN- While I agree with the fact, if you are talking the responsibility of sponsoring someone, then you should devote a small amount of time each day towards teaching that person the necessary material. Most likely the sponsor falls into one of these scenarios. One, they devote the time teach the person properly, and soon as the apprentice ,and or Journeyman takes, and passes his Master Plumbers test, they are gone. Into their own business, which no one could blame them. You would hope the apprentice would have the principles to at least now repay the person who took their time to teach you what you needed, by giving him some timeframe of work "before" he leaves. Second, while the sponsor may have the heart to help the apprentice/Journeyman, he may not have the time, nor the teaching skills required. I have been a non union Master Plumber, and in my own business for over 25 years. 
I was never taught much by the person I worked for. Back then there were not the same criteria for sitting for the test as now. I did take good course on prepping for the test though. That same period of time, and for some years after, I could recall what page a specific issue, or code, was on. Now, it has been a reference book. Some of the things I have to actually look up, amaze me. 
The biggest key is learning the book. As well as the large amount of mathematical formula's that are required. 
Most states require the isometric drawings, as well. That was not required in my day. I do a lot of it now though, for my Contractors permit process. Luckily I had taken several courses in college, while being almost 38 years ago. I enjoyed drawing prints all through the years, so I kept up on it. Would have been an architect for a profession, except for the fact of sitting all day, and going to work in the same place every day, would have gone "postal" !!!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

HonestPlumb said:


> GAN- While I agree with the fact, if you are talking the responsibility of sponsoring someone, then you should devote a small amount of time each day towards teaching that person the necessary material.
> The biggest key is learning the book. As well as the large amount of mathematical formula's that are required.
> Most states require the isometric drawings, as well. That was not required in my day.Would have been an architect for a profession, except for the fact of sitting all day, and going to work in the same place every day, would have gone "postal" !!!


Oh yes, nothing new there. When I was still in the field running jobs I constantly engaged apprentices. As testing time got closer we would have in shop reviews. I started in 1979 and have been out of filed work no for about 11 years.

Had I not studied the code book on my own I would have not passed. Union shops of course have required class time, which does nothing but make a better educated worker. Non-union as we were can be much harder to get the needed education, as I agree with your synopsis of OJT.

I have seen, employers not train guys at all. Just let them get going on gas and for the most part keep them there until a year out from the test.
Busy, yes, no time, yes, but the Illinois Code at least requires monitoring.

_(4)(a) A licensed apprentice plumber shall plan, design and install plumbing only under the supervision of the sponsor or his or her agent who is also an Illinois licensed plumber. 
(b) An applicant for licensing as an apprentice plumber shall be at least 16 years of age and apply on the application form provided by the Department. Such application shall verify that the applicant is sponsored by an Illinois licensed plumber or an approved apprenticeship program and shall contain the name and license number of the licensed plumber or program sponsor.


(c) No licensed plumber shall sponsor more than 2 licensed apprentice plumbers at the same time. If 2 licensed apprentice plumbers are sponsored by a plumber at the same time, one of the apprentices must have, at a minimum, 2 years experience as a licensed apprentice. No licensed plumber sponsor or his or her agent may supervise 2 licensed apprentices with less than 2 years experience at the same time. The sponsor or agent shall supervise and be responsible for the plumbing performed by a licensed apprentice. 
_
When operating a business, it seems many forget like it or not the responsibility to correctly train an apprentice.

Anyone looking at an Illinois test, forget about the UPC or IPC, get the Illinois Plumbing Code.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

To have a apprentice and not teach him is a waist. If your company wont get the code books go to a book store and buy them. It will be the best investment you have ever made. Find out which code books apply in your areas and get it also the store should be able to order you a Franklin welders and fitters handbook. It deals with offset's and calculations that will make life easy.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

There was a thread back a while ago that had recommendations on how to install and service hydronic systems. Seemed like a good read. But I'm a forced air guy so fook it. Might be good to learn for NY


----------



## EastWestPlumber (Sep 10, 2017)

If you are looking for a book that explains hydronic heating in an easy to language I'd recommend "Pumping Away." Some good techniques and info and I found it helpful. As far as DWV I haven't found anything that great yet aside from code books.
Hope that helps.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

When I took my Tradesman exam I had no official training and passed. For the journeyman exam and master exam there are prep courses you can take to help you pass. What a world of difference it made. I knew guys who I assumed were smarter than me that had to retake exams which is a PITA bc of the required training period between retakes. Plus I had been working at a hospital at the time that paid for prep courses since it was technically education. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

As for advice, I would suggest along with codes, read up on products you install. We are all familiar with PMI, so it's a good idea to read up on installation manuals and technical specs of systems you install and service 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

